# Wakanda Forever



## KEM (Nov 10, 2022)

The score comes out tonight!! I’m sure it’ll be another masterpiece like his first Black Panther score, and Ludwig has grown so much as a composer since then, can’t wait to discuss it!!


----------



## Technostica (Nov 10, 2022)

26 songs, 83 minutes. Enjoy.


----------



## KEM (Nov 10, 2022)

Technostica said:


> 26 songs, 83 minutes. Enjoy.



Where’d you see this at? I haven’t been able to find pretty much any info on the release other than it being tonight


----------



## Technostica (Nov 10, 2022)

KEM said:


> Where’d you see this at? I haven’t been able to find pretty much any info on the release other than it being tonight


Spotify UK.


----------



## KEM (Nov 10, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Spotify UK.



Ahhhh that’d be why then, it won’t be on US streaming platforms for another few hours. But I’m excited to hear there’s a lot of content in it! Can’t wait to listen


----------



## KEM (Nov 10, 2022)

Good lord…

Ludwig is a god, I have no words…


----------



## KEM (Nov 13, 2022)

Just finished watching the movie, Ludwig absolutely crushed it, best score of the year by far


----------



## KEM (Nov 25, 2022)

Amazing video with a lot of insight


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2022)

KEM said:


> Good lord…
> 
> Ludwig is a god, I have no words…



Holy shit those synths + guitars + distortions are amazing.


----------



## Pier (Nov 26, 2022)

Listened to the whole thing yesterday. Loved it. It's his best score IMO.

Super organic production and very emotional. Really took the concept of the first Black Panther to a whole new level.

I played Djembe for years and was happy to hear it prominently all over the score


----------



## KEM (Nov 26, 2022)

Pier said:


> Holy shit those synths + guitars + distortions are amazing.



Well he is the greatest of all time  



Pier said:


> Listened to the whole thing yesterday. Loved it. It's his best score IMO.
> 
> Super organic production and very emotional. Really took the concept of the first Black Panther to a whole new level.
> 
> I played Djembe for years and was happy to hear it prominently all over the score



It’s an incredible score and he absolutely deserves to win the Oscar for Best Score just like he did with the first Black Panther. But come on now… his best score is obviously TENET, it’s the best score of all time!!


----------



## olvra (Dec 1, 2022)

KEM said:


> It’s an incredible score


nice music indeed

those panther growls, tho; cringe


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2022)

@KEM Took a couple of hours to try and get that bass lead sound. 
Would love to work with you and at @Pier to figure it out. 
My little mockup isn't a note for note of Wakanda Forever but I figured we could use it to discuss tactics, how the sound is made, what synth was used, ect....

View attachment Wakanda knock off.mp3


----------



## Chi (Dec 5, 2022)

Here I go again, a rebel without a cause...

Honestly, I wasn't that impressed. I thought that he caught lightning in a bottle with the Mandalorian, and I was floored. I thought that Black Panther was pretty good but not as good as mando. And I thought wakanda forever was meh. To be fair, I prefer more orchestrally-oriented stuff (which doesn't explain all the brand x music I love) so he's not getting a very good audience with me. Maybe I'll appreciate it more if I watch the movie. Maybe. I don't mean to start a fight, I'm just saying that Giacchino is way better.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 5, 2022)

@KEM Speaking of LG:


----------



## KEM (Dec 5, 2022)

Chi said:


> Here I go again, a rebel without a cause...
> 
> Honestly, I wasn't that impressed. I thought that he caught lightning in a bottle with the Mandalorian, and I was floored. I thought that Black Panther was pretty good but not as good as mando. And I thought wakanda forever was meh. To be fair, I prefer more orchestrally-oriented stuff (which doesn't explain all the brand x music I love) so he's not getting a very good audience with me. Maybe I'll appreciate it more if I watch the movie. Maybe. I don't mean to start a fight, I'm just saying that Giacchino is way better.



Giacchino is way better?!

Come on dude…


----------



## Chi (Dec 5, 2022)

KEM said:


> Giacchino is way better?!
> 
> Come on dude…


The arachnoverture suite alone…but then back that by more movies than I care to count and you have the GOAT


----------

